# Bill Cosby... The elephant in the room.



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Many people here have talked about Jian Ghomeshi and the accusations of sexual harassment on PH.

But nothing here about Bill Cosby.

Maybe it is because in the other 2 cases it is within our own borders.

But I would be willing to guess that more people here and in Canada in general know the name Bill Cosby (or at least have heard his name even if they really don't know who he is) than they know the name Jian Ghomeshi, or the MPs accused on PH.

Maybe it just an indication of how few people continue to visit this place.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

...or how few people really care about accusations that suddenly spring up many years later.

Colour me cynical, but if the person who was supposedly attacked didn't take it seriously enough to go to the police 30 years ago, why am I supposed to take it seriously now? I'm not saying it isn't true (I have neither knowledge nor opinion on that part), I just can't bring myself to be concerned about the case.


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

heavyall said:


> Colour me cynical, but if the person who was supposedly attacked didn't take it seriously enough to go to the police 30 years ago, why am I supposed to take it seriously now? I'm not saying it isn't true (I have neither knowledge nor opinion on that part), I just can't bring myself to be concerned about the case.


I feel the same way...


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

screature said:


> Many people here have talked about Jian Ghomeshi and the accusations of sexual harassment on PH.
> 
> But nothing here about Bill Cosby.
> 
> ...


I think for me the difference is that Ghomeshi admitted his kinky behaviour albeit with a "it was consensual" attitude. 

Cosby has not admitted any wrongdoing and a few of the accusers are suspect. He's filed a response to one claiming that she approached him (or his lawyers) looking for money to keep quiet. She had also tried selling the story to the tabloids 10 years ago and nobody took her up on it. Makes me raise an eyebrow. 

I'm sure that celebrities spend a good part of their lives dealing with scam artists and false blackmail attempts. Which makes any true incident that much more difficult to accept. It also means that any celebs that are true jerks can hide behind the "this is just a blackmail/extortion attempt".


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I think we all grew up with Bill Cosby, from the Fat Albert days, to the Jello pudding days, to the Cosby Show, plus all the standup comedy he has done over the years. The reports of him being an abuser just do not seem credible, unlike Ghomeshi. Again, Ghomeshi already admitted to a sanitized version of the story on his Facebook page. In Cosby's case, it seems more like there's some gold diggers out there. It may also be noted that both are men of colour, which for some reason makes them targets.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm pretty much ignoring both cases. I'll let the courts sort it all out and then once the dust has settled, I'll come to a personal conclusion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> I think for me the difference is that Ghomeshi admitted his kinky behaviour albeit with a "it was consensual" attitude.
> 
> Cosby has not admitted any wrongdoing and a few of the accusers are suspect. He's filed a response to one claiming that she approached him (or his lawyers) looking for money to keep quiet. She had also tried selling the story to the tabloids 10 years ago and nobody took her up on it. Makes me raise an eyebrow.
> 
> I'm sure that celebrities spend a good part of their lives dealing with scam artists and false blackmail attempts. Which makes any true incident that much more difficult to accept. It also means that any celebs that are true jerks can hide behind the "this is just a blackmail/extortion attempt".


Now it turns out that this woman was 15 when the incident reported happened at the Playboy Mansion. What the hell was she doing at the Playboy Mansion as a 15 year old?

It has also come out that one of the other accusers was also involved in the Marv Albert trial in 1997. What are the chances that one person would be sexually attacked by two celebrities? Too suspicious. 

I'm totally against any form of sexual violence. Nobody should be above the law, especially celebrities. Anyone that would fabricate something like this for extortion purposes is just as bad if not worse. They make it harder for true victims to be believed.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Lord have mercy, you would have to drug me and tie me up - if you think I would want to do anything with Janice Dickson - she is the worst to be considered credible for anything. 

I stand with Bill Cosby. Glad he counter suing them now. Why did they wait 30 yrs?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I grew up with Bill Cosby as one of my comedic heroes. I think we had all his albums and I think I almost wore them all down flat from how many times I listened to them.

Like many of you I wondered about the time lag in the reporting of the accusations at first but then the number of accusations just kept growing (20 now). Personally I presume a number of those are just copy cats but it is hard to believe that with that much smoke there isn't any fire.

I just find it disappointing and sad that someone who was a major part of my growing up and who my whole family admired may not be the person that we thought they were.

I also find it disappointing and sad that his reputation and legacy is being ruined in his late years. People are dropping him like a hot potato.

Whether the accusations are true or not it matters a whole lot more to me than the accusations against Jian Ghomeshi.

I guess that is why I found it strange that the subject had not been raised previously.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey Screature: they uses to burn witches too. Just because a multitude is saying it doesn't make it true.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I simply don't have enough information to form an opinion on Cosby, never mind whether I liked _Fat Albert _or_ I Spy_.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Hey Screature: they uses (sic) to burn witches too. Just because a multitude is saying it doesn't make it true.


Why the attitude?

I don't believe any of my posts could be equated to witch burning.

The accusations are troubling to me though because they are so many of them. Isn't that why the accusations against Jian Ghomeshi are concerning in part because there are so many of them? A pattern of behaviour seems to emerge.

As I stated earlier, BC was a very important figure for me in the past, I revered him just like I did Red Skelton before him.

I don't take these accusations lightly, not in the least. Nor should anyone.

So why would you try to portray that my concerns over the accusations amount to a witch hunt/burning?

Maybe take a little more time to try and comprehend what I am saying before you make a knee jerk post that basically insults my intelligence.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That old saying often rings true: 'Where there's smoke, there's fire'.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> *I simply don't have enough information to form an opinion* on Cosby, never mind whether I liked _Fat Albert _or_ I Spy_.


There is plenty out there to form an opinion either way if one has enough time or interest.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> That old saying often rings true: 'Where there's smoke, there's fire'.


I agree SINC and said as much before:



> Like many of you I wondered about the time lag in the reporting of the accusations at first but then the number of accusations just kept growing (20 now). Personally I presume a number of those are just copy cats but it is hard to believe that with that much smoke there isn't any fire.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Funny, but possibly a portent of things to come that may or may not have happened.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> There is plenty out there to form an opinion either way if one has enough time or interest.


Plenty of hearsay, certainly.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> Why the attitude?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The difference is that Ghomeshi already publicly admitted on his Facebook page to enjoying "rough sex" and that it was consensual. Unless he has proof of consent, that's a pretty tough one to wiggle out of.

In Cosby's case, he ha admitted to nothing, but he has said there have been extortion attempts before. That to me is a pretty big difference, regardless if how many people "claim" something to be true. There was a time when the vast majority if people in the country under us believed Iraq had weapons of mass destruction too. Some still believe they do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

This stuff is nothing new for Cosby, but nothing has appeared to stick.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Total amateur. Old news nowadays but the BBC types make Cosby look pretty good in comparison.

BBC Pedophile Scandal: Editor Steps Aside


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> The difference is that Ghomeshi already publicly admitted on his Facebook page to enjoying "rough sex" and that it was consensual. Unless he has proof of consent, that's a pretty tough one to wiggle out of.
> 
> In Cosby's case, he ha admitted to nothing, but he has said there have been extortion attempts before. That to me is a pretty big difference, regardless if how many people "claim" something to be true. *There was a time when the vast majority if people in the country under us believed Iraq had weapons of mass destruction too. Some still believe they do.*
> 
> ...


Not really. In both cases they claim they are innocent of allegations of wrong doing. Ghomeshi's admission of having a penchant for "rough" sex" is not an admission of guilt because he claims it was consensual.

In Cosby's case, if the accusers are to be believed, there was no possibility of consent because they had been drugged before the assaults took place.

The real significant difference is that there are twice as many allegations against Cosby over a longer period of time potentially revealing a much more significant pattern of behaviour.

I find it a little odd that are willing to defend Cosby but are willing to "string up" Ghomeshi. Thus basically dismissing the claims of Cosby's accusers all the while accepting the claims of Ghomeshi's accusers, it seems just a little bit inconsistent to me.

Either accusers and their accusations are taken at face value or they are not.

It seems that you view Ghomeshi's accusers as being more credible than Cosby's *despite the numbers*. Why is that?

Cosby has claimed that only one of his accusers threatened him with extortion and based on that you seem to dismiss the 19 other accusers. Why is that?

Despite your attempts to once again insult my intelligence I believe that is factually incorrect... where do you have the evidence that:



> There was a time when *the vast majority if people in the country* under us believed Iraq had weapons of mass destruction...


I believe that is pure exaggeration on your part that is not based in fact. Show me a link to data/statistics that proves your claim that:



> There was a time when *the vast majority if people in the country* under us believed Iraq had weapons of mass destruction.


and I will apologize.

Also not mention that but where is there any relevance of your statement/comparison to the discussion at hand? We are not talking about the number of people who believe the accusations but the number of accusers.


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

I think there are many more differences between the Ghomeshi and the Cosby situation.

For one and most importantly, Cosby is not relevant to me. I truthfully didn't even know he was still alive. For many people it's probably the same. He's been out of primetime spotlight and that for me and many others leads to indifference.

Don't get me wrong, if the accusations are true I want him punished appropriately. 

I listen(ed) to Q everyday and that leads me to be interested and engaged in Ghomeshi's case. Him being a Canadian is of course also a catalyst.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

smashedbanana said:


> *I think there are many more differences between the Ghomeshi and the Cosby situation.*
> 
> For one and most importantly, Cosby is not relevant to me. I truthfully didn't even know he was still alive. For many people it's probably the same. He's been out of primetime spotlight and that for me and many others leads to indifference.
> 
> ...


Indeed you are quite correct sm. I misspoke when I said the "real" difference. There are *many* other differences. I was just replying to fjnmusic 's statement:



> *The difference *is that Ghomeshi already publicly admitted on his Facebook page to enjoying "rough sex" and that it was consensual.


as being the most salient difference between the two cases. I don't think it is and was basing my reply to fjnmusic's post on that.

There are obviously other significant differences (thanks for bringing it up) but fjnmusic offered up only *one* difference as being significant between the 2 cases:



> *The difference is* that Ghomeshi already publicly admitted on his Facebook page to enjoying "rough sex" and that it was consensual.





smashedbanana said:


> ... I listen(ed) to Q everyday and that leads me to be interested and engaged in Ghomeshi's case. Him being a Canadian is of course also a catalyst.


That is what I was referring to in my first post as to why there is likely less attention being paid here to the BC case when I said:



> ...Maybe it is because in the other 2 cases it is within our own borders...


Just for clarity sake, the reason why I said *2 *cases was because I was also referring to the accusations on Parliament Hill by the 2 female NDP MPS against 2 Liberal MPs regarding sexual misconduct.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

It comes down to credibility. Bill Cosby has had several decades to establish himself as America's funny man and father figure, and it is inconceivable for many people to see him fall from grace. This was the guy who talked to God as Moses, after all. Heck, there are still people today who refuse to believe that OJ Simpson could have possibly murdered his ex-wife and her lover, and indeed the law says he is innocent of the criminal charges (but liable in a civil decision, oddly enough). 

I am not equating Cosby and Simpson's cases; just noting that they are both hero celebrities, particularly among African Americans, that people may find to hard to believe could have done something wrong due to their hero status.

The biggest factor that seems to be working against Cosby is the number of women coming forward. Timing may be suspect, since they all seem to be beyond the statute of limitations, so what is the incentive? Who is being protected? If I were involved in the case, I'd want to know more about this magic espresso machine that apparently has rohypnol or something hooked up to it. That particular detail strikes me as fictional and one account read more like a Penthouse forum contribution than an honest testimony. 

There are gold diggers everywhere. Much of this comes down to the credibility of the witnesses just as much as the accused. And as for Jian, I believe by admitting his fetish for "consensual rough sex" he pretty much cooked his own goose. The rough sex is agreed upon, but the "consensual" part appears to be lacking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

fjnmusic said:


> It comes down to credibility......
> 
> .... If I were involved in the case, I'd want to know more about this magic espresso machine that apparently has rohypnol or something hooked up to it. That particular detail strikes me as fictional and one account read more like a Penthouse forum contribution than an honest testimony.
> 
> ...


Not justifying what is being said or claimed to be true or false.. 

But correct me if I am wrong, it was the 60s,70s and drugs were everywhere - sex everywhere.. it was practiced as normal behavior.. 'studio 54' - things were done that in todays standards would be frowned upon..
Now all these has been 'super models' and such... need money to keep up the lifestyles they had.. so go after the one person still alive who managed to keep his millions, that is what I am getting from this. 
I am glad that Bill Cosby has counter sued for defamation .. 
once all the dust settles I will reserve my judgment until then: suck it up, it was the 70s and you made your choices to party like sober 80s weren't coming..


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> Not justifying what is being said or claimed to be true or false..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think at least one of the stories comes from about the mid 1980's, thirty years ago or so. I dunno, but there's something about this account that to me reads more like a fiction than a believable testimony. 

http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2014/12/bill-cosby-beverly-johnson-story?mbid=social_facebook


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

fjnmusic said:


> I think at least one of the stories comes from about the mid 1980's, thirty years ago or so. I dunno, but there's something about this account that to me reads more like a fiction than a believable testimony.
> 
> Bill Cosby Drugged Me. This Is My Story. | Vanity Fair
> 
> ...


She was on CNN Friday and I couldn't help myself but laugh saying she is full
of BS. She said her and Janice were drugged by him and she is saying janice is credible 
LOL
She claims he drugged her and took a cab from a club to her house by cab. right?!?
Sorry I stand by my previous post. has been looking for money and attention for a come back.
Also mentions he was known to do this. Then why did she want to meet him?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> She was on CNN Friday and I couldn't help myself but laugh saying she is full
> 
> of BS. She said her and Janice were drugged by him and she is saying janice is credible
> 
> ...



Good point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Cosby should be arrested--for starring in _Ghost Dad_ and _Leonard, Part VI_.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Cosby should be arrested--for starring in _Ghost Dad_ and _Leonard, Part VI_.



Can't disagree with you on that point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Cosby should be arrested--for starring in _Ghost Dad_ and _Leonard, Part VI_.


guilty!!! as punishment - put in him a room with Janice Dickson and see who does suicide first


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd like to believe the best about Bill Cosby, but the number of accusers seems to have risen. That in itself does not make him guilty, and one must consider the credibility of the sources, but I guess anything is possible. It would seem his wife knew about certain extra-marital trysts. What do you think? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I have always found it interesting that "celebrities " seem to have a cache related to there staged aura. Cosby was the family man on TV, Gomeshi the articulate and intellectual band boy radio and TV host ..... Our views of the on air/stage persona, at least to me, colours opinion. So, what would your opinion be if both these individuals were " nobody" , just the "average guy on the street".

I am awaiting the arrests and trial before I offer an opinion as I only know the "media facts". as for the protests of Cosby's live shows .... The best protest is not buying a ticket.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

More to ponder from "Mrs. Huxtable": http://m.edmontonsun.com/2015/01/07...bill-cosby-sex-abuse-allegations-orchestrated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

fjnmusic said:


> More to ponder from "Mrs. Huxtable": 'Mrs. Huxtable' Phylicia Rashad: Bill Cosby sex abuse allegations 'orchestrated' | Entertainment | Edmonton Sun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sounds like they want to cancel the monies/contracts to Bill Cosby without paying a penalty. 
so the only way to do that is fabricate an accusation.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rps said:


> I have always found it interesting that "celebrities " seem to have a cache related to there staged aura. Cosby was the family man on TV, Gomeshi the articulate and intellectual band boy radio and TV host ..... Our views of the on air/stage persona, at least to me, colours opinion. *So, what would your opinion be if both these individuals were " nobody" , just the "average guy on the street".*
> 
> I am awaiting the arrests and trial before I offer an opinion as I only know the "media facts". as for the protests of Cosby's live shows .... The best protest is not buying a ticket.


Like many before him those who are lauded in the "public eye", when they are accused of falling foul of the law, the court of public opinion is quick to judge without due procedure.

Michael Jackson comes to mind.

I think it is part and parcel of their status. When we "idolize" people and then when they appear by accusation to fail to meet up to the high standards that the public has set for them the public is very quick to dissociated themselves from them. it seems to be human nature.

As I have stated previously, Cosby was a very important part of my growing up (we had all of his albums, even his horrible attempts at singing) and so with all these accusations, if any of them are true, I am mostly just disappointed.

I don't think in the US Cosby can face any criminal charges as it is past the time of the statute of limitations, but he could still certainly be subject to civil law suits.

Regarding your question:



> So, what would your opinion be if both these individuals were " nobody" , just the "average guy on the street.


Based on the accusations I think the court of public opinion would even be harsher in their judgment as they have no "vested interested" in hoping that the accusations are not true.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

screature said:


> Like many before him those who are lauded in the "public eye", when they are accused of falling foul of the law, the court of public opinion is quick to judge without due procedure.
> 
> Michael Jackson comes to mind.
> 
> ...


But with MJ it was no question what he was doing was wrong.. in one hand he had an underage boy and the other a monkey - which the threesome ended up in the bedroom with the door closed.. :yikes:  numerous occasions, with various boys but same monkey..


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

He was monogamous!



macintosh doctor said:


> ...but same monkey..


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

macintosh doctor said:


> But with MJ it was no question what he was doing was wrong.. in one hand he had an underage boy and the other a monkey - which the threesome ended up in the bedroom with the door closed.. :yikes:  numerous occasions, with various boys but same monkey..


There were only ever accusations, nothing was ever proven in court.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Jackson admitted to being in bed with the underage boys. That's troublesome enough on the face of it.



screature said:


> There were only ever accusations, nothing was ever proven in court.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> But with MJ it was no question what he was doing was wrong.. in one hand he had an underage boy and the other a monkey - which the threesome ended up in the bedroom with the door closed.. :yikes:  numerous occasions, with various boys but same monkey..



Maybe it was the monkey that was the pervert!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

screature said:


> There were only ever accusations, nothing was ever proven in court.


He settled out of court a couple of times. Plus he fled to Qatar - who protected him.

as for Cosby, he settled with one 20 years ago, that alone is strange when the first allegation occurred where were the rest of them then ? 
my answer is they didn't need the money or didn't think it was valid.. fast forward to the year of grievances - 2014 - almost every celebrity had an allegation against them or they themselves came forward for 15 mins of fame.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

macintosh doctor said:


> He settled out of court a couple of times. Plus he fled to Qatar - who protected him.
> *
> as for Cosby, he settled with one 20 years ago*, that alone is strange when the first allegation occurred where were the rest of them then ?
> my answer is they didn't need the money or didn't think it was valid.. fast forward to the year of grievances - 2014 - almost every celebrity had an allegation against them or they themselves came forward for *15 mins of fame.*


Exactly.

Do you really think accusing Cosby of sexual misconduct amounts to "15 mins of fame"?

For some it might I suppose. But to think that it is true for all seems just a little bit far fetched to me.

He is clearly innocent until proven guilty but I cannot not simply offhandedly ignore the number of accusers as being all "fame' seekers" and "gold diggers".

Cosby was a very powerful figure for a a very long time and to come forward when the women were in their youth and just starting their careers could have ended their pursuits in the entertainment industry so it is not at all unfathomable to me that they did not come forward at the time.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Mind bogglingly bizarre behavior from CBC/22 mins
another reason I rather have my tax dollars pulled from the crown corporation..
they ambushed Bill Cosby and then begin to offend him.. seriously. not funny..

22 Minutes ambush of Bill Cosby - News - CBC Player


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Doesn't look like he got much. In comedy, timing is everything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Doesn't look like he got much. In comedy, timing is everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't see the performance. I read that one heckler was ejected. Do you know more?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

macintosh doctor said:


> Mind bogglingly bizarre behavior from CBC/22 mins
> another reason I rather have my tax dollars pulled from the crown corporation..
> they ambushed Bill Cosby and then begin to offend him.. seriously. not funny..
> 
> 22 Minutes ambush of Bill Cosby - News - CBC Player


That really was pathetic... It seems to be the way of CBC TV these days... even the reporter seemed to feel bad about what he had done and was required to do...

A sad testament of what CBC TV has become indeed.

Shame. Shame on them for resorting to tabloid journalism...

They seem to have no better business plan going forward.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> That really was pathetic... It seems to be the way of CBC TV these days... even the reporter seemed to feel bad about what he had done and was required to do...
> 
> 
> 
> A sad testament of what CBC TV has become indeed.



Not the CBC's finest moment. Like Steve Martin once said, if you're going to tell a joke, try having a point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Not the CBC's finest moment.* Like Steve Martin once said, if you're going to tell a joke, try having a point.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactement, as we say in Quebec.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

And finally:

Bill Cosby admitted getting Quaaludes to give to women he wanted to have sex with: court documents - World - CBC News


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

this may work for cosby
it worked for Jimmy Swaggart




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1OXAi7rNMg


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Could always just start babbling like Mushmouth and pretend to be misunderstood:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Cosby is done like dinner. Whataba weba gonnaba doba nowba, Albertaba?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My, my, unbelievable.

Bill Cosby’s wife says accusers ‘consented’ to drugs and sex | New York Post


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> My, my, unbelievable.
> 
> Bill Cosby’s wife says accusers ‘consented’ to drugs and sex | New York Post


I'm having trouble wrapping my head around the contention that they all voluntarily took Quaalude in order to have consensual sex with Cosby. Why bother with sedation if your intent is to have sex with him?

Ironically I, who am not at all trusting, really liked Cosby, whereas my dad who tended to be too trusting stated on numerous occasions that he neither liked or trusted the man.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> My, my, unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Cosby’s wife says accusers ‘consented’ to drugs and sex | New York Post



And so did she, apparently. Sorry, Camille, you're losing credibility rapidly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That's got to be the weakest defense I've evah hoid!



fjnmusic said:


> And so did she, apparently. Sorry, Camille, you're losing credibility rapidly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

As usual Mike nails it!


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Macfury said:


> That's got to be the weakest defense I've evah hoid!


The scary part is, it really could be true. That was a very different time. Open reciprocal Quaalude use was rampant especially in Hollywood circles.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

It all just makes me so sad... Where there is smoke there is fire. 

Regardless the lame attempts at excuses it was just not the times, not everyone was doing that or was it "normal" for the times.

I grew up with Bill Cosby as a hero. We had all his records which were worn thin from the times we listened to them.

It makes me sad. He was a comic genius and to go down in flames like this....

It makes me sad, for his victims, his family, his friends and fans like me.

It it is just plain sad all around.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> It all just makes me so sad... Where there is smoke there is fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is sad, but it's not like there weren't abundant hints, looking back. Ever heard early Bill Cosby talking about Spanish Fly?

http://youtu.be/Nx6KAd_Su3I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry for revising this old thread. 

I suspected that Michael Jackson was probably an innocent victim of his strange childlike personality and wealth, gold digging opportunists going after him. I think he was an idealist that had no ill intent.

OJ, guilty egotistical murderer.

Cosby, I heard from too many people before the news broke that Cosby was not a good or trustworthy person behind the scenes. 

For what it's worth, Lou Ferrigno and his wife always spoke highly of Michael Jackson, and had no issue with their kids spending time with him. However, when Cosby was ever brought up in conversation they would look very uncomfortable, Carla looked very upset, and they would change the subject, and avoid being around Cosby at social events. 

This was going on years before all the news broke about Cosby's antics, so I think that many of the accusations are true. Lou Ferrigno's Wife Accuses Bill Cosby of Sexual Assault - Hollywood Reporter


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Bill Cosby charged with sexual assault of Canadian woman* -_ The Globe and Mail_


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Kind of a shoddy way to write the closing chapter of your life, but if he deserves jail and a sad legacy, so be it. I enjoyed Fat Albert and the Cosby Show back in the day, but when I became an adult I put aside childish ways. Cosby needs to answer for his actions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Nice drawing, but I hate writing like this. Why is Bill Cosby happily uttering that line?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Seems things are not quite going Bill's way:

Cosby Fails Again in Bid to Get Sex Assault Case Tossed - NBC News


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Cosby trying to avoid dying in jail?

Bill Cosby seeking plea deal to avoid sex assault trial, source says | Fox News


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Macfury said:


> CubaMark said:
> 
> 
> > Nice drawing, but I hate writing like this. Why is Bill Cosby happily uttering that line?
> ...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

bse5150 said:


> ustice is the name of the drugged girl. She's just beginning to wake up...that's why he's happily uttering that line.


Yeah--he should be scared ***less, not smiling in the cartoon.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The trial is near:

Jury Selection to Begin in Bill Cosby's Sexual Assault Trial - NBC News


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

11 People Seated On Cosby Jury; Defense Sees Race Bias - CBS Baltimore


----------

